# Setting up a mantis tank



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok i'm new to reefkeeping. But i'm starting a small mantis tank . Neogonodactylus wennerae or Gonodactylus smithii ,if I can find one Here is a list i'm composing of everything I need.

[Tank: 10 gallon AGA
Live sand: 12 to 15 pounds
Live rock: 10 pounds
Filter: Bio System Power Filter & Oxy Surface Skimmer Also have a spare peguin bio wheel 100 if I need it
Heater: Marineland Stealth Pro-Heater 75w
Powerhead: powersweep 212
Lighting: All-Glass Black Single Tube Fluorescent Strip Light over glass .

And misc.
Instant Ocean Hydrometer 
Instant Ocean & Reef Crystals Synthetic Sea Salt
Extra buckets for waterchanges salt only

Does anyone see anything else i need?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Brian5150 said:


> Ok i'm new to reefkeeping. *Are you doing a reef? IF you are youll want better lighting then a single tube. I used a 40w ho t5 on my 10g before for lower light corals (polyps, xenia, gsp,shrooms...)*But i'm starting a small mantis tank . Neogonodactylus wennerae or Gonodactylus smithii *Id take the smithi over the wennerae, if you can find one*,if I can find one Here is a list i'm composing of everything I need.
> 
> [Tank: 10 gallon AGA
> Live sand: 12 to 15 pounds
> ...


That seems pretty good. You will need a test kit for sw. I dose for calcium, alkilinity as well as iodide. Dosing some calcium (alkalinity too to balance it) would be good too for coraline growth and i thinkit would help the mantis`exoskeleton too. Ive got a 1inch mantis that i bought somewhere in my 15g lol (it got out of a critter keeper in the tank when feeding). You sould probably get some buckets with lids to premix salt .If it doesnt have a lid dust and hair.,... get in it. and either a ro unit or some have refillable jugs for ro water. I get my 5g jugs filled a a beer brewing store for 2$ each (well less since i prepaid for 12 fills- bought 10 got 2 free)


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

Actually I guess its not a reef tank. I wont be buying any corals. Just whatever grows from the live rock. So single tube should be good then.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Brian5150 said:


> Actually I guess its not a reef tank. I wont be buying any corals. Just whatever grows from the live rock. So single tube should be good then.


Correct... unless the spectrum of the bulb is wrong which may cause extra algae growth
H
And those power-sweep powerheads arent the best, if you havent bought one already, get a hydor Koralia or something else. They will stop "sweeping" (moving from side to side) after a couple months.


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

Correct... unless the spectrum of the bulb is wrong which may cause extra algae growth
H
So what spectrum of bulb should I need?
And those power-sweep powerheads arent the best, if you havent bought one already, get a hydor Koralia or something else. They will stop "sweeping" (moving from side to side) after a couple months.
[/quote]

I haven't purchase the powersweep yet. I just saw them on sale

Is it okay to use tap water with my salt mix after I dechlorine. I've been reading about how you should use R/O water


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Depending on the bulb, you would prob want to run a 50/50 Daylight/ actinic mix... which is 10k and UV. Or just a daylight bulb.

As for the tap water, DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT... you will just be starting an endless battle with algae, that you cant possibly win.
Check any water purification places, and LFS stores that carry salt. They prob sell RO/DI (reverse osmosis, de-ionized) water, which is what you want. Just RO water is better than tap, but the DI stage is where you remove the bulk of things that will be causing problems.

The idea is to strip the water of everything down to 0ppm, and by adding salt you are bringing trace minerals and other things you need to proper livels, without the extra things already in the water


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Brian5150 said:


> Correct... unless the spectrum of the bulb is wrong which may cause extra algae growth
> H
> So what spectrum of bulb should I need?*id do a 50/50 10 000K is a nice white light, but ive heard actinic is good for coraline so imo the best option would be the middle with a 50/50*
> And those power-sweep powerheads arent the best, if you havent bought one already, get a hydor Koralia or something else. They will stop "sweeping" (moving from side to side) after a couple months.
> ...


Tap water will cause daily diatom outbreaks that will look like sh*t. For a 10g tank, just buy some water. Like i said i buy mine at a beer brewing store for a bit under 2$ per 5g jug. That would be about 20cents per water change (of 1g) each week (ignoring any top offs you need). Just so you know stomatopods do hide a bunch especially for smaller ones. Larger ones not so much, but all of them need a burrow (for spearers) or a cave for smashers. The ones you originally posted are smashers so they will need a rockwork/pvc cave. I havnt seen my little one for a couple weeks now, but i usually hear him smashing stuff at night when im by the tank


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Brian5150 said:


> Correct... unless the spectrum of the bulb is wrong which may cause extra algae growth
> H
> So what spectrum of bulb should I need?*id do a 50/50 10 000K is a nice white light, but ive heard actinic is good for coraline so imo the best option would be the middle with a 50/50*
> And those power-sweep powerheads arent the best, if you havent bought one already, get a hydor Koralia or something else. They will stop "sweeping" (moving from side to side) after a couple months.
> ...


Tap water will cause daily diatom outbreaks that will look like sh*t. For a 10g tank, just buy some water. Like i said i buy mine at a beer brewing store for a bit under 2$ per 5g jug. That would be about 20cents per water change (of 1g) each week (ignoring any top offs you need). Just so you know stomatopods do hide a bunch especially for smaller ones. Larger ones not so much, but all of them need a burrow (for spearers) or a cave for smashers. The ones you originally posted are smashers so they will need a rockwork/pvc cave. I havnt seen my little one for a couple weeks now, but i usually hear him smashing stuff at night when im by the tank


----------

